# Must read books on pitbulls??



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello ive seen many books on pitbulls, but wanted to know if there are any that are a must read? History, taking care of them, and other various topics...


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are a few books that I own and would recommend.

THE COMPLETE GAMEDOG: by Ed and Chris Faron 

DOGS OF VELVET AND STEEL: by Bob Stevens

THE PIT BULL BIBLE - Ultimate Edition: by California Jack

COLBY'S BOOK OF THE AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER: Louis Colby and Diane Jessup

THE WORLD OF THE AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER: by Richard Stratton

THIS IS THE AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER: by Richard Stratton

THE BOOK OF THE AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER: by Richard Stratton

FIGHTING DOGS-THE AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER-An ANTHOLOGY: By several authers

THE WORKING PIT BULL: by Diane Jessup


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Heres a good read Tip Drill - Cali Jack
Download link. Copy into browser
Download TIP_DRILL.pdf from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Heres a good read Tip Drill - Cali Jack
> Download link. Copy into browser
> Download TIP_DRILL.pdf from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


 I downloaded the book,but it looks like a book on dog fighting..might be some useful info in here but probably not worth the time to read it..


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

clockwerkninja said:


> I downloaded the book,but it looks like a book on dog fighting..might be some useful info in here but probably not worth the time to read it..


I stongly disagree. I have California Jack's Indispensable Tips on CD and it is a very valuable source of information for dog owners. It has much of the same information that you'll find in The Pit Bull Bible. Anyone that's been thinking about buying the Pit Bull Bible but doesn't want to plunk down $100 click on the link that Mcleod15 posted and download away.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I recommend Diane Jessup's Working Pitbull and Colby's The History of the American Pitbull Terrier. I also have The American Pitbull Terrier Handbook by Joe Stahlkuppe. It is pretty good for the beginner owner.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

The Pitbull Bible is definatley on my list, the name always seems to come up everywhere..


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I just got the Colby book for Christmas. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just started to read the bible and their are some real interesting stuff wow, love how he uses facts and intellegnce. Although I dont really agree with his thought on fighting...I mean yes fighting is to test who can take down the other apponent but humans fight with fists and or legs...whereas dogs in general fight with sharp teeth that are used to puncture skin and tear the other dog apart IMO.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> Here are a few books that I own and would recommend.
> 
> THE COMPLETE GAMEDOG: by Ed and Chris Faron
> 
> ...


I 2nd these; as well as the complete Stratton library and Dr. Dieter Flieg Fighting Dog breeds and History of Fighting Dogs. Dr. Sieminic library of fighting breeds as well.. Dont forget the complete game dog II, by Faron. There are plenty of good books, your best bet is AMAZON. I have all mention and some that arent, 1880 pit dog journal, another good read.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

1880 Pit Dog Journal... who's the author?


----------

